# Tricks of the Trade



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

What are some Painting Tricks of the Trade you use?
I alway like to figure out new ways of doing things... :cheesygri


----------



## tania (Jan 13, 2004)

Hm Tricks, well I`m sure I use a lot of them while painting but not realy realliseing (sorry don`t know how to spell that. Germans..  ) them. I use tape for exact lines, have used t-paper and toothpaste for filling holes bevor... that is long time ago though....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I agree with Tania, I probably do them all day long and never think about it.

One that comes to mind is every time I use a fresh roller cover, I put it on the handle, hold the handle between my knees, and run a piece of tape over it back and forth across the whole surface of the cover. This will remove any loose hairs or fibers that will get stuck to the walls.

And every time I break out a new brush, I run it under water (for latex) or dip it in some thinner (for oil) and spin them back out. It keeps the paint from drying up in the heel .


----------



## tania (Jan 13, 2004)

Those are some "tricks" I will keep in mind for monday :cheesygri 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

When your painting with a brush, keep your wrists straight and inhale on the upstroke, then exhale on the downstroke, and keep the wrists straight.

Pat Morita taught me that one...


sincerely,

the Karate Kid


----------



## tania (Jan 13, 2004)

yes that`s funny, ha ha :cheesygri


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

AAHHH young grasshopper, have patience, you will do good in the industry.

I was trying to paint a french door once, and an old, white haired man appeared and told me to 'use the force'. 

I'm still pondering on that one.


----------



## tania (Jan 13, 2004)

Have no fear;"the force is strong in this one."


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

ProWallGuy said:


> And every time I break out a new brush, I run it under water (for latex) or dip it in some thinner (for oil) and spin them back out. It keeps the paint from drying up in the heel .


Speaking of brush maintenance... how many of you use the sleeves the brushes came in for storage?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I always use the sleeve they came in to keep their shape, but recently I have been digusted with the fact the brush companys did away with the string closure. Using velcro or buttons just plain suck. I can't string close it tight or loose, and the sleeve moves around on the brush, messing up the outer bristles. I saw in Jobsite magazine a company that makes permanent leather brush covers that I will be looking into.


----------



## sherry_31 (May 31, 2004)

*Tricks*

Hi Just wondering when using oil paint whats the best way to store brushes an rollers for a few days until the next use? We lay ours flat in water, ive also heard of freezing them..


----------



## Dale (Aug 26, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> I always use the sleeve they came in to keep their shape, but recently I have been digusted with the fact the brush companys did away with the string closure. Using velcro or buttons just plain suck. I can't string close it tight or loose, and the sleeve moves around on the brush, messing up the outer bristles. I saw in Jobsite magazine a company that makes permanent leather brush covers that I will be looking into.


ProWallGuy
Was that a recent issue? I didn't see it. Do you have a link they sound pretty kool.


----------



## Martin (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh, I have many. I'll put some thought into this, cause like others have said most of them have become such a routine part of my work day. I'll try and submit some more worthy ones to keep this thread active over the next few day's etc...

One that comes to mind right off the top is one of my pet peeves....*Allways pour out paint from the back side of the label!* If your using the same brand of paint...say Ben Moore Super spec...in both eggshell and Semi-gloss...then later go back to touch-up or repaint something and you look at each can and the front label is all covered in paint....."how do you know if it's the egg-shell or the semi-gloss?" Have you ever cut in a previously painted flat or egg-shell wall with Semi-gloss? 3 cut ins later with the flat or egg-shell just to cover the "flash" the semi- does cause you guessed at which label was which...or so and so...

-Martin


----------



## Landmark Prop (Sep 30, 2010)

Martin said:


> *Allways pour out paint from the back side of the label!*


I do this one too. Though. here in Canada, the backside is in French.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I stopped doing it in 2004 when this thread was created


----------



## Landmark Prop (Sep 30, 2010)

ModernStyle said:


> I stopped doing it in 2004 when this thread was created


I guess I should have looked at the expiry date first huh?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Just bustin' balls. You can dig up the classics if you like


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

PWG if I remember right he sell the wraps them on e-bay. My tip take your stencil and paint your company name the long way on the tarp. That way you know witch side is th 15 or 10 side 
David Veith


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I use the "side w/o as much paint goes towards the floor" method.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Punch holes around the rim of the can so the excess drips back into the can.

I wrap my wet brushes in the clear wrap that they use for bundling things at the lumber yard. It works like Saran Wrap and mother doesn't get pissed at me.

Roll out trim and then back brush. An old timer told me 90% of the labor is getting the paint from the can onto what you're painting.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

tania said:


> Hm Tricks, well I`m sure I use a lot of them while painting but not realy realliseing (sorry don`t know how to spell that.


I agree with what this guy said back in 2004.

Do anything long enough, and it's no longer a "trick" to you.

One trick I've learned..is _spellcheck_

Too bad he's not around anymore to see that.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I know this is a retro thread.
But I think it's worth keeping alive. :wheelchair:
Here's one: Lid cutout while spraying interior or exterior.
Keeps paint from slosshing out while moving your sprayer.
It also helps keep the paint in the bucket from drying ontop from the sun or air.


----------



## Landmark Prop (Sep 30, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Roll out trim and then back brush. An old timer told me 90% of the labor is getting the paint from the can onto what you're painting.


Me likey this one:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I agree with what this guy said back in 2004.
> 
> Do anything long enough, and it's no longer a "trick" to you.
> 
> ...


You so Funny! :laughing:


----------



## Youcanpaintit (Oct 15, 2010)

The best way to get straight lines on your trim work, not kidding this is these are the best ways.

1. after you lay your painter tape *blue*, cut a small tip off your caulk gun, lay a very small amount of caulk against the tape where it meets the wall, run your finger along it, strike it immediately with your wall paint, roll the wall out, pull the tape immediately. Laser lines no joke. 

2. Use Safe Release tape from 3m. I think it's out of manufacture but I have rolls and rolls of this stuff, it's white, but works awesome!

Now use these tricks to make money, GO! Now! Just wait until you try the caulk trick, you'll be sending me messages of thanks. My homeowners can't believe I can cut so straight with my brush


----------

